# Gripper



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Check this design, if anyone make pls post pics.

View attachment Gripper.pdf


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That does look grippy. Never fall out of your hand. Thanks, Irfan, for posting.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> That does look grippy. Never fall out of your hand. Thanks, Irfan, for posting.


Hope you like it. I wonder whether this small size fits to your hand


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

yeah sweet mate for that ile try this one for sure


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks a bit like my gamekeeper knobbly (and no I'm not trying to start something!) a excellent design should be a good shooter.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

FURGLE said:


> yeah sweet mate for that ile try this one for sure


Have you tried yet


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I plan on trying this one in the future, but most likely at my home workshop as I think it may be a little too much for my coping saw and primitive working conditions here.


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

i like this design good one IRFAN


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i started remixing the gripper and came up with this.


----------

